# Unable to open autosave file ASD



## red997

Word stopped responding right when I tried to clicked the save button. When I went to open a new word document it did not bring up the auto save panel on the side like it normally does. I tracked down the autosave file and it was a ASD file type. When I try to open it I get this "microsoft office word cannot open this file because it is an unsupported file type". If I drag it into notepad I get half english half jibberish/symbols. I got the The 2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1) which should have fixed it but all that happend was that instead of just the message coming up a template word document (without the wite paper to type on) opened and then the message came up. I am using word 2007 with Vista and am at a total loss. Please no one say that you should save more often I know that now. I appreciate any help that can be given.


----------



## macropod

Hi red997,

Try changing the .asd extension to .docx


----------



## red997

How it won't let me select the file type in properties.


----------



## macropod

Hi red997,

What have "the file type in properties" got to do with it? I'm saying to rename the file (which you can do with Windows Explorer), not change its properties.


----------



## red997

tell me exactly what you want me to do because I looked at in WE and I didn't see a way to change the file type only rename it.


----------



## macropod

Hi red997,

Simple: In Windows Explorer, select and right-click on the filename, choose 'Rename' and change .asd to .docx. We're talking about some pretty basic (ie beginners) Windows stuff here ...


----------



## red997

no that only changes the file name not the file type. it stays as an asd


----------



## macropod

Hi red997,

OK, have it your way. If you don't want to solve the problem, ignore my advice.


----------



## red997

I did try it and it didn't work. That was one of the first things that I tried and no luck. stays as a ASD


----------



## macropod

Hi red997,

In that case, you didn't do it correctly. If you change the extension, you change the filetype.


----------



## Suitcoat

Go to where the file is,
Organize > Folder and Search Options > View > Uncheck "Hide extensions for known file types"
What you did was basically rename it "BlahBlah.docx.asd"

Then do what he said (Even though when I tried it, it didn't work).


----------



## Suitcoat

Go DL OpenOffice. It's a free program, AND it supports *.asd files. Just copy and paste back into Word (although you will lose an exceptional amount of formatting, if you had any).


----------

